# Cutting Own Side Bangs/Trimming Bangs



## <Helen> (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally, I cut my own side bangs all the time and have never had an accident. I like my results more than the ones I get from a salon and my wallet remains the same!

Do any of you skip the hairdresser and DIY?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 27, 2009)

I've tried it, I suck. I end up with chunks missing.

My policy is, don't wave sharp things around near your own face, unless you're an expert, LOL


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 27, 2009)

i do not currently have bangs, but when i do i usually trim them between visits on my own. I find it is easier to just follow the shape put in my the hair dresser than to establish my own.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2009)

I cut my own bangs and I am happy with the results.

But I let her trim up the layers, which is something I would never do.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 27, 2009)

YES, ive been cutting my whole head in layers and no one has noticed it looks all crazy. Im quite proud of myself. I just need to get way better shears. I have hair shears but they are cheap.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 27, 2009)

I usually get it done at the hairdressers though from time to time when having a fringe, I will trim it myself. No accidents so far


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 28, 2009)

I ususally do it myself but if theyre too long then I have my hairdresser cut em.


----------



## mollydolly (Nov 29, 2009)

i do everything to my own hair.

hairdressers don't listen a lot. i'd rather do it myself.


----------



## <Helen> (Dec 1, 2009)

I am glad I'm not alone; hairdressers NEVER cut off what I tell them to they always do their own thing.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 2, 2010)

I Cut my own bangs &amp; I love!!!!!


----------



## PYNKiE (Feb 3, 2010)

I cut my own hair entirely. I can cut it how I want. I dont have to worry about someone cutting messing it up or not giving me the style I asked for. I love cutting my own hair.


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Feb 3, 2010)

I use to cut my own but lately I've been doing side swept bangs and I cant seem to cut those correctly.


----------



## VulcanEars (Feb 3, 2010)

i've had side bangs in the past and currently have a straight fringe, i always cut my own. I've had a few accidents but they grow out eventually at least.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

I do it myself! I have a great time expiramenting with it!!! I want to get them done professionally one, but for now I'm happy with what it's doing for me


----------



## Imprintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

My Hairdresser is also one of my good friends and after my last "i'll cut my own hair to save a buck" fiascos I am no longer allowed to be alone in a room with sheers.


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 30, 2010)

I always cut my own bangs. I just don't see the point in paying someone to do it? My least favorite thing is when I'm growing out my bangs and I tell my stylist to just trim them to get off the dead ends and she hacks off a good 2-3 inches. I've been growing out my bangs for the past year and a half because every time I get my hair cut someone decides they don't like my chin length bangs and that they need to be cut to eye-level.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 6, 2010)

I saw a youtube video on trimming bangs and took the plunge. I've done it twice now and I'm pleased. I hate making a hair appointment for something so simple.


----------



## divadoll (May 6, 2010)

I have been cutting, perming and colouring my hair since I was 13. First I did my sister's and she did mine. 28 years later... I just do my own. We didn't like how my mom cut our hair (her style was not our style) so we decided to do our own because we watched her do ours for 4 years before that. In university, I cut people's hair for $5 a head to keep me in junk food and incidentals.

I've never been satisfied with any cut I'd gone to a salon for. I've had many compliments on the styles I've done.


----------

